# Gun Lighter Replica



## awheeler (May 17, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Has anyone seen a a good quality gun/pistol lighter? And by lighter I mean the kind that will start a fire, preferably butane refillable. All of the ones I've found are cheap and plastic. 

Thanks


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

(Shudder!) :watching:


----------

